
Startup argues for a technical solution to flaky tests - rrnewton
https://www.cloudseal.io/blog/2018-04-06-intro-to-fixing-flaky-tests
======
rrnewton
We're really interested in the community's thoughts on the approach. Cloudseal
is also a startup that is currently hiring
([https://www.cloudseal.io/hiring](https://www.cloudseal.io/hiring)).

